# MadebyKnock Clearout



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Heads up! MBK have 20% off on feldfarb cosmetic 2nds, also looks like some full price felgrinds available..

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Just helped myself to the last black feldgrind 2nd, looking forwards to seeing how the grind compares to my inconsistent Hario mini mill!


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

5 black feldgrind 2nds have just been added, also full price red feldfarbs.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

The Feldgrind has landed! Ordered this cosmetic second with 20% off direct from Knock and arrived in 3 working days so nice and quick.

I'd like to say I can't see a thing wrong with it but of course I can, quite a few, but although I am the fussiest of fusspots I really don't care. It screams design integrity and I already love this thing to bits. Really looking forwards to my first V60 with it tomorrow!


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Got my Feldgrind today (took 4 working days). Also a 'cosmetic 2nd' but I'm hard pushed to see what's wrong with it. A nice wee upgrade! It feels so much nicer than the Rhinowares...


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

It's almost double the size of the hario, maybe that's why it was cheap?



 slamm said:


> The Feldgrind has landed! Ordered this cosmetic second with 20% off direct from Knock and arrived in 3 working days so nice and quick.
> 
> I'd like to say I can't see a thing wrong with it but of course I can, quite a few, but although I am the fussiest of fusspots I really don't care. It screams design integrity and I already love this thing to bits. Really looking forwards to my first V60 with it tomorrow!


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)




----------

